# Spurs Sign Boban Marjanovic



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> SAN ANTONIO (July 17, 2015) - The San Antonio Spurs today announced that they have signed center Boban Marjanovic. Per club policy, terms of the contract were not announced.
> 
> Marjanovic, 7-3/290, is from Serbia and last played for Crvena Zvezda in 2014-15. In 24 Euroleague games, he averaged 16.6 points, 10.7 rebounds and 1.0 assists in 27.3 minutes. A professional since 2006, Marjanovic was named All-Euroleague First Team in 2015 and has been named Serbian Super League MVP on three occasions.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/spurs/spurs-sign-boban-marjanovic


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

nameless euro #34


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Splitter replacement.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

7'-3"/290???

That's about what Sabonis' size was when he was having those wars with Shaq.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Porn Player said:


> Splitter replacement.


Baynes replacement.


----------

